

JQuery Blend Modes plugin - A new mouse hover idea .. - mitgux
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45557606/Envato/CodeCanyon/jQuery-Blend-Modes/index.html

======
nsfmc
Aside from the fact that there exist _many_ other canvas blend mode plugins,
I'm just going to say that it wouldn't hurt to add to your fancy demo page:

    
    
        a) browser support? (this still matters to lots of people)
        b) _some_ notion of its exposed api. (what am i getting myself into?)
        c) what happens when i buy this (can i get support, what's the licensing?)
    

I _could_ go to caniuse.com but because the fancy demo page doesn't explain
that this uses canvas to blend an image on itself, i'm sort of at a loss.

isotope.js makes a pretty good case for charging for a jquery plugin, but it
not only has a good demo, it also has docs and makes it abundantly clear that
you're paying to use this on a client's website (go nuts on your own stuff). I
don't know how successfully it works, but it makes as much sense as charging
for fonts, so I suspect a fair number of people actually pay up even though
the majority of jQuery plugins are free.

Good luck, but don't forget the humble web-portfolio developer out there that
is legitimately wondering if they can justify this purchase (i.e. is it easy
to use, can i extend it to use two images, will it work on the browsers my
client wants, etc.)

 _edit, typo fix_

~~~
mitgux
Thanks for your questions, and this is the answers :)

When you click on the 'codecanyon' URL, you found on the right sidebar, more
information, like Compatible Browsers .. Also on the description I say how to
use it .. This plugin come with a nice documentation contain a simple
implementation that explain how to make this awesome hover effect, and much
more .. I try to do my best for the support .. For the question of use 2
images, unfortunately, this plugin is designed for just one image, but it's
easy to develop it, it's commented too :)

~~~
jordanlev
I think the GP was offering advice to you, not just wanting to know the
answers to the questions. I also had the same questions when I visited the
page, and didn't notice any other links. You might want to think about
changing your page to make this information more obvious. Or don't -- but at
least run some A/B tests to find out for sure.

Best of luck.

~~~
mitgux
Okay, I add a note :)

------
mappu
These TLD previews (dropbox.com) are great, but one day, someone's going to
host a phishing page or a fake news post on their dropbox and link it here,
and someone's going to fall for it.

On topic, i think this is the first time i've seen someone actually try to
sell a jQuery plugin.. i wish you the best of luck, especially when the source
is right there.

The plugin itself is obviously going to work out best for people when the
desired effect is easier to generate in javascript than it is to precompute,
which is almost never the case - well, maybe for some classes of dynamically
generated content (cloning instagram client-side?)

~~~
drivebyacct2
Are you saying you trust it more if it just comes from a random TLD? That...
seems very naive.

As for the plugin, it seems... not terribly difficult or expensive
(computationally). Chrome on my phone handled it fine.

~~~
mappu
I mean, i could host a form that looks like the dropbox login page, put it on
my dropbox account, link it here, and the submission would show up with a
(dropbox.com) suffix. Sure, the URL wouldn't be accurate, but i'm sure i'd
catch a few people.

The solution isn't to trust random TLDs, it's exposing the subdomain in the
domain preview. u.dropbox.com isn't going to be hosting an important login box
or news post.

The same goes for google.com/plus.google.com, although it'd be very difficult
to build a phishing page out of G+. Google Pages perhaps?

------
waxjar
I don't really see why I would use something like this. Just eye candy?

With the exception of the 4th picture, they all come out worse. The last image
(of the boat) suffers in particular. If you're considering using this plugin,
I'd first consider precomputing it with an application like Photoshop. Seems a
lot easier (no fiddling with jQuery settings) and I think you would end up
with a picture of higher quality.

*I didn't mean to sound so negative. It's a good attempt; it obviously works.

~~~
andybak
Can you clarify what you mean by 'worse'? The clipping, over-saturation and
other 'defects' are all intentional aspects of this kind of process.

Or do you mean something else?

~~~
waxjar
I'm familiar with the processes. I get what the writer of the plugin is going
for. I just think it would look better if the effects were applied with an
image editor like Photoshop.

------
alpb
Interestingly it is hosted on Dropbox and asks me to buy it. I think you
should take this more seriously and seem like one. I'd consider using this on
my social network where picture is an important component. Bookmarked, thanks!

------
bkyan
Do these effects require two images to begin with, or does it work with only
one image to begin with, and the script generates the 2nd image?

~~~
thristian
Normally (in Photoshop or GIMP), you would start with a base image, and then
apply a second image to the base image with one of these overlay modes;
usually a specially-constructed image designed to apply the effect to
different degrees in different parts of the base image.

This plugin seems to be using the same image as the base and as the overlay,
which... seems to be missing the point a little.

~~~
mitgux
Yes, this is the idea of this plugin, it doesn't use two different images,
just one :)

------
donpdonp
what this plugin got me thinking about is an augmented reality for images.
what if the hover indication was a modification of the content of the image -
a dinner table that adds an extra person at the table on hover.

~~~
mitgux
Nice example, this is what I mean by "I make the contents of an image change
for really!!" ..

------
asifjamil
I noticed that you have to purchase this plugin.. This might be a naive
question, but what's to stop me from just downloading the source off this page
directly and using it?

~~~
knowtheory
Your personal ethics? The distribution license for the code?

------
kappaknight
This is cool, but what is it for? Webstagram?

~~~
mitgux
For a new interactive experience on the web :)

